# 2004 audi a6 4.2L v8 exhaust



## ilovehaters1 (Feb 2, 2010)

hey im getting a audi 4.2l v8 and i was just wondering what would be a good exhaust system to put on it to make it sound kinda loud


----------



## halik (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: 2004 audi a6 4.2L v8 exhaust (ilovehaters1)*

Judging from your username, your last car was a honda?










_Modified by halik at 6:16 AM 2-2-2010_


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Loud as in 2-chamber Flowmasters coupled with the obligatory set of truck nuts hanging low off the bumper?


----------



## gtimotorsport46 (Apr 19, 2007)

Milltek


----------

